

Oxford dictionary adds “twerk,” “selfie,” “phablet,” and more voguish vocabulary - weu
http://qz.com/119200/oxford-dictionary-adds-twerk-derp-selfie-phablet-and-more-voguish-vocabulary/

======
shire
Twerk just means to twitch or jerk the body but people turned it into a sexual
dance move. By the way Miley Cyrus behavior is unacceptable.

------
twerkkk
Feels good to be validated.

